# Research Question



## Dan Anderson (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm working on an article on the progression of Modern Arnis and am including in it the fact of many of us having trained in another art prior to meeting Prof. Presas.  Does anybody out there know what art(s) Jim Ladis and David Hoffman trained in prior to Modern Arnis?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm working on an article on the progression of Modern Arnis and am including in it the fact of many of us having trained in another art prior to meeting Prof. Presas. Does anybody out there know what art(s) Jim Ladis and David Hoffman trained in prior to Modern Arnis?
> 
> ...



Good Question Dan as I do not know the answer.

For the record, Modern Arnis was my first art and only art until I also picked up Balintawak. This is true also of my Senior Master James Power as well.


----------



## modarnis (Feb 19, 2006)

Dan,

I know Jim Ladis had blackbelt rank under George Dillman when I first met him in the mid 1990's.  David Hoffman did train with Alix Lavaud in MA.  Not sure how much of a Wing Chun background he has.  David also studied Chi Kung under Tom Tam

Hope that helps


Brett


----------



## bobquinn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Dan,
I thought that Jim Ladis was a Judo guy! 

Bob Quinn


----------

